# can't find "restart" button



## Picker (Feb 8, 2011)

several trouble shooting remedies say to go home, menu, settings, menu, then to restart. My kindle does not respond to the 2nd menu and shows no restart. any suggestions?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You can also do a restart by holding the on/off switch to the right for 15-45 seconds, it varies on the time.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

When you do home, menu, settings, do you get the settings page with Registration, Device Name etc on it? Does it show Page 1 of 3 at the bottom? That's the screen you need to be on, then press menu again and you should get a menu with the usual stuff (Turn Wireless On, Shop in Kindle Store etc) but with restart about half way down.

Is your Kindle registered to an Amazon account - in which case Registration should have your Registered User name and should say "deregister" next to it. If it's unregistered I believe you only get one page of settings, maybe this stops restart from working as well?


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I see the restart item in my settings menu.  It's right there where Morf says it should be.  I have a K3.  I wonder if different Kindles have the restart item in different locations?


----------



## Picker (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, I get the settings page with registration, device name, etc but nothing happens when I press menu again.


----------



## Picker (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried the "hold down the on button" method-it worked! Thanks to all who helped.


----------

